# Prime-Nic vs Scrawny Gecko White Label



## Mario (27/9/17)

Hi Boyz n Girlz

Which nicotine do you prefer and why

I have both but need your input please folks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (27/9/17)

Both give me harsh throat hit in PG form,havent tried them in VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (27/9/17)

I am now using scrawny gecko suspended in VG and am happy with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

See some of our reviews here

I’ve been using Scrawny Gecko for about 2 months now and have had no problems.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (27/9/17)

There is a lot of reasons you could be getting throat hit, Nic in vg will have more of a throat hit than PG if you buy from same supplier. Important facts about throat hit
The way you mix your juice and what u do when
Steeping 
Ph level of juice and so on and so on

I currently use clyrolinx Nic, and I've used all of the above Nic and I personally believe there Nic is best in the country.

It starts with throat hit but if you work with it properly, with the above mentioned notes, then even 6mg juice has no throat hit when it's ready.

I also tried another Nic that's also very popular and it didn't have throat hit, but when I tested the nicotine level it was far below what was advertised on the bottle. So be careful. Some very well know local juice that everyone Buys also uses the same Nic as myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (27/9/17)

Scrawny Gecko White Label - Get peppery notes as a SnV. Didnt get any from Prime Nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)

Vino1718 said:


> Scrawny Gecko White Label - Get peppery notes as a SnV. Didnt get any from Prime Nic.



Well, that should teach you never to SNV then! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (27/9/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Well, that should teach you never to SNV then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (27/9/17)

Scrawny gecko is much better for me. The prime nic which i bought twice had a very harsh throat feel even after a week

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> There is a lot of reasons you could be getting throat hit, Nic in vg will have more of a throat hit than PG if you buy from same supplier. Important facts about throat hit
> The way you mix your juice and what u do when
> Steeping
> Ph level of juice and so on and so on
> ...


I'm with Oceanic on the Clyrolinx quality. Been using it for a year and can honestly state that except for running out of nic (Which is highly unlikely cos at those prices I buy 500ml at a time) Nic is the last thing i am concerned or even think about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (27/9/17)

My first bottle of scrawny gecko in pg gave me a weird floral taste with some of my mixes I found that some heat treatment and extreme shaking sorted it out over a day or two. So I decided I wont buy it again. Then vapecon happened and I bought three bottles thought heck I will live with that taste at that price... I was pleasantly surprised cracked one oppen and it does not have that weird taste in the same mixes. Now I will definitely buy some again. I mix 2.4mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> There is a lot of reasons you could be getting throat hit, Nic in vg will have more of a throat hit than PG if you buy from same supplier. Important facts about throat hit
> *The way you mix your juice and what u do when
> Steeping
> Ph level of juice and so on and so on*
> ...



Please can you explain how the way you mix your juice effects the throat hit. 

I would assume that in terms of steeping, the longer it steeps the less the throat hit, but are you saying that different steeping methods produce a different throat hit? If so, in what way?

What needs to be done to increase or decrease the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/9/17)

OK so steeping yes the longer Helps the throat hit.

When we talk about the method, I use magnetic stirrer instead of shaking. So you need to stir your Nic by itself a while, try by PG Base as PG holds Nic and flavour where is vg suspends.

Then on your mix add Nic PG and flavour and then stirr that again for a while, then vg last and stirr that. You have to stirr the sht out of everything.

If you stirr enough and you steep properly then u shouldn't have a Nic hit

When I talk about ph of a liquid, we look at alkaline and acidic, with acidic Vapes the Nic hit is a lot less, additives can be added to your juice lowering g the pH causing it to be acidic. If it's alkaline then you will have a much stronger Nic hit that you'll have to get rid of by mixing and steeping.

Their are a lot of variables. Even your juice ratio has a influence in the throat hit. Hope this helps

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Thanks for the reply @Oceanic Vapes 

Are you able to explain why stirring as opposed to shaking would change the throat hit. Does this have to do with introducing air into the mixture by shaking, thus oxidising the nic or is there some other reason?

I came across some info on additives buried somewhere in this thread https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...s-flavor-add-ons-em-vw-bw-mts-acv-ect.268760/ that spoke about changing the PH of your juice, however there didn't seem to be any consensus around it and I am still far too much of a noob DIY'er to being messing around with adding salt or vinegar to my juices, so will skip all of that for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/9/17)

No bud there is no difference, you will just have to shake it much longer than if you use the stirrer, obviously the stirrer will mix much better than shaking

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Ah ok, perhaps I misunderstood your previous post where you mentioned that the method of mixing would affect the throat hit.

I guess what you meant is that if you don't mix the nic properly (be it stirring or shaking) you may get a throat hit from possible hot spots in the nic?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/9/17)

As for ph the way to explain it, cigars and cigarettes, cigarettes are acidic thus a lot less throat hit than the alkaline cigars

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/9/17)

Yes

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (28/9/17)

You've got to make sure the Nic is mixed properly and steeped properly

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wimmas (7/10/17)

Tried Both in VG and it's both good. Using Scrawny Gecko as it's cheaper. Never used PG so not sure how that is.

Have had no issues with Scrawny Gecko. Just make sure you shake the hell out of it for around 3 - 5 minutes before using it. You arms and muscles should pain, then shake some more, then you can use it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir (7/10/17)

I find scrawny gecko PG nic very harsh on the throat, prefer Prime nic. But I think I'm going to try the VG nic next

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dog666 (11/10/18)

Prime is the Bozza! When i got enough zaak lol! Never experienced the peppery notes on scrawny if stored correctly , I have heard about it but guys that complain say that you should reheated it and then its fine again lol  not sure but i never had to.

A bud of mine sent me some crap 36mg Bossnic nicotine this week apparently It goes for R65.00 a 100ml, vaped my mix Yesterday, its kak harsh and i get that kak taste on my tongue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dog666 (11/10/18)

I also seem to notice that on DIY calculators recommend 2.5ml nic per 30ml of eliquid, Scrawny is harsh at that ratio but if you drop it to 2ml its perrrrrrfecccct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Hi everyone.
I have used both SG and Prime Nic (PG and VG) and I cannot see much of a difference in quality of the nicotine in either.
I mix at 60/40 ratios with 14-18mg nic content, so if a nic brand is poor quality, I would remember it.

SG is cheaper though if I remember correctly.

I think that it should be noted that "throat hit" and "nic hot spot" is not the same thing.
A nic hot spot will put you on your back for a while and can not always be tasted. Hehehe!
A throat hit can be uncomfortable for some people but someone like myself, I mix my juices for an intentional throat hit and I control the intensity of the throat hit with the percentage of PG in the mix.

That being said, higher PG = more throat hit.
Nicotine suspended in VG = greater chance of nic hot spots (due to high viscosity of VG). The solution is to warm the VG/Nic solution gently.
@Oceanic Vapes is 100% correct according to my knowledge as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (17/10/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> See some of our reviews here
> 
> I’ve been using Scrawny Gecko for about 2 months now and have had no problems.


Do you shake it for two minutes before using it? And when you shake do they mean before mixing or before I use the mix?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dog666 (17/10/18)

Shake before you add in to your mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (17/10/18)

Dog666 said:


> Shake before you add in to your mix


Oh well. I already made my mixes for the month. Shaking the juice does not seem to help though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (18/10/18)

Prime over Scrawny any day...too many steeping issues with Scrawny nic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dog666 (18/10/18)

herb1 said:


> Prime over Scrawny any day...too many steeping issues with Scrawny nic


Herbboobie

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/10/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Do you shake it for two minutes before using it? And when you shake do they mean before mixing or before I use the mix?



I have never shaken any nix for two minutes - perhaps 5 seconds or so... Shake before mixing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

